# Putting faces... to names...



## B.P.R

Everybody on here is know by their screename... some more personally....through friends...trades and so on.....

I think it would be nice to put a face to the name.... and see whos behind the avatar  ...

Im aware a few have posted videos...and some have met via shoots etc...

But others are from different sides of the world and most likely will never cross paths...

Hope to see some of your mugs on here soon 

P.s... if this has already been done... ive searched and found nothing (HRAWK)


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Hi there! Here's my face! 









Bam! Face 2 Name!


----------



## dan ford

This is me !! good lookin mofo or what !?!


----------



## Mister Magpie

dan ford said:


> This is me !! good lookin mofo or what !?!


Dan, I did not realize you were this good looking. I would be careful posting a picture of such a handsome man! :rofl:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

That's me


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

No, that's me  Really!!!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

blue pocket rocket said:


> Everybody on here is know by their screename... some more personally....through friends...trades and so on.....
> 
> I think it would be nice to put a face to the name.... and see whos behind the avatar  ...
> 
> Im aware a few have posted videos...and some have met via shoots etc...
> 
> But others are from different sides of the world and most likely will never cross paths...
> 
> Hope to see some of your mugs on here soon
> 
> P.s... if this has already been done... ive searched and found nothing (HRAWK)


Nice topic, but where are you?


----------



## B.P.R

Here i am for you tom. 










And...










A couple of days later... the loadie in the chopper fell out... and we had to drag him back in... that'll teach him to be so cocky


----------



## Emitto

blue pocket rocket said:


> Here i am for you tom.


Hey there, you look like Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad (famous show here in the states! )

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## B.P.R

Emitto said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here i am for you tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, you look like Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad (famous show here in the states! )
> Cheers.
> Emitto.
Click to expand...

Is he good looking? ...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Enjoying a fine cigar ;-)


----------



## Emitto

blue pocket rocket said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here i am for you tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, you look like Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad (famous show here in the states! )
> Cheers.
> Emitto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he good looking? ...
Click to expand...

Here ya go.


----------



## B.P.R

Emitto said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here i am for you tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, you look like Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad (famous show here in the states! )
> Cheers.
> Emitto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he good looking? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go.
Click to expand...

Not as good looking as me eh! :hmm: ...

My mate reckons i look like...


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Emitto said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here i am for you tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, you look like Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad (famous show here in the states! )
> Cheers.
> Emitto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he good looking? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go.
Click to expand...

Haha, the next entry for the doppelganger thread


----------



## Emitto

blue pocket rocket said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here i am for you tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, you look like Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad (famous show here in the states! )
> Cheers.
> Emitto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he good looking? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as good looking as me eh! :hmm: ...
> 
> My mate reckons i look like...
Click to expand...

No mate, you are definitely better looking than Jimmy!

LOL

Cheers.!


----------



## B.P.R

Glad to hear it lol... wheres your pic :hmm: ...


----------



## B.P.R

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Enjoying a fine cigar ;-)


Who'd you think you are...

Johnny cash


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

blue pocket rocket said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a fine cigar ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Who'd you think you are...
> 
> Johnny cash
Click to expand...

Sure why not? I love my cigars. I have some from all over. I cut back alil though. My lungs did not like them to much. Now only one a day. )


----------



## lightgeoduck

I will keep an eye on this thread, but I can't contribute.... I don't want anyone to know what I look like 

LGD


----------



## Emitto

blue pocket rocket said:


> Glad to hear it lol... wheres your pic :hmm: ...


Ok, I am a bit shy, but here is my mug shot! LOL


----------



## B.P.R

lightgeoduck said:


> I will keep an eye on this thread, but I can't contribute.... I don't want anyone to know what I look like
> LGD


Here?..


----------



## Sunchierefram

Here's me. And it's sideways, of course.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Emitto said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here i am for you tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, you look like Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad (famous show here in the states! )
> Cheers.
> Emitto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he good looking? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as good looking as me eh! :hmm: ...
> 
> My mate reckons i look like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mate, you are definitely better looking than Jimmy!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Cheers.!
Click to expand...

I'll second that


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Emitto said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it lol... wheres your pic :hmm: ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am a bit shy, but here is my mug shot! LOL
Click to expand...

EPIC BEARD!! I believe on the beard scale you fall between cool and wise


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Beard scale.....









somehow added twice....but worth looking at twice so... no harm no foul


----------



## BrotherDave

So Charles is a wizard? Knew it!


----------



## Clever Moniker

He is a slingshot wizard for sure!!!


----------



## flipgun

Sure. Why not.


----------



## Imperial




----------



## BrotherDave

You're right. Enough hiding behind my avatar. Here's my actual image:


----------



## Mister Magpie

BrotherDave said:


> You're right. Enough hiding behind my avatar. Here's my actual image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I think I have seen you before, you look very familiar.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I figured this thread would be hoppin. Where's all the domes at??


----------



## BrotherDave

generic said:


> BrotherDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Enough hiding behind my avatar. Here's my actual image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have seen you before, you look very familiar.
Click to expand...

When we collapse space/time, all becomes familiar. Perhaps that is where we have seen each other...


----------



## Metropolicity

Here's a pic of me used for a Maker profile, used for Skinth (my other business)









One of me and my lady taken by my best friend and his Polaroid.









...and me eating (finished!) a 20 oz burger.


----------



## ndspecial

here's a photo of me! my other hobby that i love


----------



## Beanflip

Rock on peeps!


----------



## Lacumo

Get it?


----------



## Mister Magpie

Beanflip said:


> Rock on peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wig.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wig2.jpg


Something in this picture doesn't seem right. Is that your real nose? rofl

Darren


----------



## Jaximus

blue pocket rocket said:


> A couple of days later... the loadie in the chopper fell out... and we had to drag him back in... that'll teach him to be so cocky


Never been in a Puma. Always mistaking them for Mi-17's. Great pic.


----------



## Mister Magpie

generic said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rock on peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wig.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wig2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Something in this picture doesn't seem right. Is that your real nose? rofl
> Darren
Click to expand...

My sense of humour gets me in trouble. There is nothing wrong with your nose, I was pretending to not notice the wig. It is a wig isn't it?
Darren


----------



## SmilingFury

Ok, ok I guess I will play the face/name matchup. In all fairness,I have a haircut appointment for Saturday, so I exercise my right to the sasquatch exemption! Here you go!








And this is me before my last haircut,








Ain't I purty?hahaha


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45564
View attachment 45565


Bean Flip Bon Jovi

I'm seeing Dopplegangers here. lol


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45566
View attachment 45567


Smiling Fury "Al" from the 90's "Tool Time" tv show


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45568
View attachment 45569


Mrs. Clever Moniker Laura Prepon " That 70's Show"


----------



## SmilingFury

I'm sure the "blind" in blind fury was just a misprint right treefork


----------



## eggy22

treefork said:


> post-9802-0-27284500-1384981969_thumb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download (10).jpg
> 
> Mrs. Clever Moniker Laura Prepon " That 70's Show"


 Might take a flight to illinois !!


----------



## SmilingFury

Thank you sir.


----------



## treefork

Apology. Typo.


----------



## eggy22

Go on then , i'll join In !!!


----------



## eggy22

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Hi there! Here's my face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45408_10151318792870009_364008165_n.jpg
> 
> Bam! Face 2 Name!


Just booking flight to canada


----------



## treefork

Calm down . There is a Mrs. in her name. lol


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

eggy22 said:


> Go on then , i'll join In !!!


Picking up some new ammo, eh?


----------



## B.P.R

treefork said:


> Calm down . There is a Mrs. in her name. lol


And a MR on here


----------



## eggy22

scarfaceTom said:


> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then , i'll join In !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Picking up some new ammo, eh?
Click to expand...

They weighed 3.5ton each, and there were 3 of them. Happy Days !!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Ha Here is a better shot of me


----------



## SmilingFury

. Treefork







)








Francis Dolarhyde from Manhunter( the original Red

Dragon movie from 1986)


----------



## Jaximus

eggy had to go and make it weird.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

SmilingFury said:


> image.jpg. Treefork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Francis Dolarhyde from Manhunter( the original Red
> 
> Dragon movie from 1986)


Bitter sweet revenge


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Bahaha. Its not weird  I'd be taking some flights of my own with all the good looking fellas surfacing left and right. :naughty: (were it not for my super sexy slingshot totin husband  )

....wait...Now is it weird?? ^_^


----------



## SmilingFury

scarfaceTom said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg. Treefork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Francis Dolarhyde from Manhunter( the original Red
> Dragon movie from 1986)
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter sweet revenge
Click to expand...

Treefork had a pretty good one. In real life I don't really look like Al but in that pic...
...I would have to say he nailed it.


----------



## B.P.R

Thought id share a few more guys....

Cmon.. lets see your pics... dont be shy 

ME AND MY SON...




































AND...


----------



## B.P.R

Double.post... will.fill the gap 

Night


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Me and my most valuable treasure:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Here you go, although I think it may have loaded sideways for some unknown reason.
Even though it is my pic in the screen_name thingy.









Along with another,









Although besides my wife, and sometimes not even her.
Who would ever desire a second look at my ugly mug (?)...is,a bit beyond me.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Jaximus said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of days later... the loadie in the chopper fell out... and we had to drag him back in... that'll teach him to be so cocky
> 
> 
> 
> Never been in a Puma. Always mistaking them for Mi-17's. Great pic.
Click to expand...

@ BPR .. that's a tasty bit of kit you have there in the photo with the helicopter....if you ever fancy a trade for a slingshot.......................


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Well here's me before the Mohawk and the camo


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Here is more of us. Mr. Moniker is shy (as you can probably tell from his whole hood up, don't look directly into the camera approach  )

Little known fact! We have a daughter as well 









Myself and my son 









Us again


----------



## eggy22

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Here is more of us. Mr. Moniker is shy (as you can probably tell from his whole hood up, don't look directly into the camera approach  )
> 
> Little known fact! We have a daughter as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 465820_10151385610400009_1207708130_o.jpg
> 
> Myself and my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480722_10151127420541064_1096584429_n.jpg
> 
> Us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 735093_10151330639785009_1946445192_n.jpg


Flights Booked . lol


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

eggy22 said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more of us. Mr. Moniker is shy (as you can probably tell from his whole hood up, don't look directly into the camera approach  )
> 
> Little known fact! We have a daughter as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 465820_10151385610400009_1207708130_o.jpg
> 
> Myself and my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480722_10151127420541064_1096584429_n.jpg
> 
> Us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 735093_10151330639785009_1946445192_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Flights Booked . lol
Click to expand...

Bahahaha.


----------



## Clever Moniker

eggy22 said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more of us. Mr. Moniker is shy (as you can probably tell from his whole hood up, don't look directly into the camera approach  )
> 
> Little known fact! We have a daughter as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 465820_10151385610400009_1207708130_o.jpg
> 
> Myself and my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480722_10151127420541064_1096584429_n.jpg
> 
> Us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 735093_10151330639785009_1946445192_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Flights Booked . lol
Click to expand...

You can book a flight into my fist...


----------



## SmilingFury

One ticket to Fistville in the upper Knuckle Sandwich territory coming right up sir...

Now will you be flying coach , business, or completelyknockedoutcold class sir?


----------



## eggy22

Haha Got to Brighten the topic up some how .... No offense intended .


----------



## Clever Moniker

eggy22 said:


> Haha Got to Brighten the topic up some how .... No offense intended .


I was just kidding, I understand cause she's totally cool and a hottie.


----------



## SmilingFury

eggy22 said:


> Haha Got to Brighten the topic up some how .... No offense intended .


That's what I was trying to do ...


----------



## eggy22

Could do with a few more people putting a pic of themselves up ...... C'MON lads n lasses


----------



## B.P.R

eggy22 said:


> Could do with a few more people putting a pic of themselves up ...... C'MON lads n lasses


Could do with you putting a pic up of yourself....

That isnt 40years old  ...


----------



## eggy22

B.P.R said:


> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could do with a few more people putting a pic of themselves up ...... C'MON lads n lasses
> 
> 
> 
> Could do with you putting a pic up of yourself....
> 
> That isnt 40years old  ...
Click to expand...

Lol May be 20 . haha


----------



## SmilingFury

I can hear Milli Vanilli playing when I look at that picture Eggy...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sorry all that I picked up on this topic so late; or I'd have put a couple of pics up before yesterday my time.

They could of been a lot better, prior to my laptop cooking itself
Not a lot on my tablet, sorry again.

My wife would kill me if she knew; but I might even throw in one of her; most likely with one of her Furbies.

Dang, just tried to and nothing on the tablet.

I will have to try bluetoothing one from my phone to the tablet; they are paired I know that, but as to sending files I'm going to have to learn.

So await that one of my wife, okay.

Yea 35 and still playing with dolls, even if they can talk back now.

I hate their noise.

Gunna play soccer with one some day, then I'd more likely definately be dead, or at least wish I was.....grin.

But anyway I am following now, and may put up a couple more in coming weeks.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Samee and I.


----------



## NaturalACE

OK, I'll join in....


----------



## IanW

I think this is the first selfie I have ever taken. Lol


----------



## eggy22

B.P.R said:


> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could do with a few more people putting a pic of themselves up ...... C'MON lads n lasses
> 
> 
> 
> Could do with you putting a pic up of yourself....
> 
> That isnt 40years old  ...
Click to expand...

Ok Here's one a bit more recent.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45723
View attachment 45724


NaruralACE Liam Neeson


----------



## B.P.R

Eggy










Devvo


----------



## Dayhiker

Scarface Tom looks like Hugh Jackman. :wub: *sigh*


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45738
View attachment 45739


ScarefaceTom Seth Green


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45749
View attachment 45750


Sunchierefram Steven Yeun " Walking Dead "


----------



## Imperial

Dayhiker said:


> Scarface Tom looks like Hugh Jackman. :wub: *sigh*


dawwwww how sweet ! dayhiker has a mancrush !


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45765
View attachment 45766


Emitto Tank Abbott - UFC Fighter


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Dayhiker said:


> Scarface Tom looks like Hugh Jackman. :wub: *sigh*


I know, that's not my best photo...but Hugh Jackmann? Maybe i should....











treefork said:


> quhn.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (27).jpg
> 
> ScarefaceTom Seth Green


Yes, i'm a real party monster 









 Tom


----------



## NaturalACE

Shoot! Liam Neeson looks like me! That is one lucky dude.....????


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45950


At the ECST 2013


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45951
View attachment 45952


S.S.sLinGeR Roger Huerta " UFC" fighter


----------



## treefork

OPPS double post


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45953
View attachment 45954


Ruthie Barbra Sreisand


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

LAZERFACE


----------



## phil

This is my mug shot LOL h34r:


----------



## B.P.R

I cant see anybody in that second photo....


----------



## phil

LOL I live in my cammo :banana:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I can be seen on the wall behind the counter at any post office. My goal is to make it on the back of a playing card some day (preferably the jester)...LoL, I kid. I just can't afford to crack any more lenses...


----------



## V-alan-tine

B.P.R said:


> Thought id share a few more guys....
> 
> Cmon.. lets see your pics... dont be shy
> 
> ME AND MY SON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND...


You lucky father, I could never get my kids interested in field sports


----------



## V-alan-tine

scarfaceTom said:


> Me and my most valuable treasure:


omg another lucky one, its not fair :banghead:


----------



## bigron

Valantine said:


> scarfaceTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my most valuable treasure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg another lucky one, its not fair :banghead:
Click to expand...

that is one seriously cute little angel


----------



## V-alan-tine

ruthiexxxx said:


> Well here's me before the Mohawk and the camo


Not sure which attire suits you best, but I do have a thing for camo :wub:


----------



## V-alan-tine

I even wear camo on my face so I blend in with the older generation round here.

:wave:





  








DSC 0013




__
V-alan-tine


__
Nov 26, 2013


----------



## Individual

scarfaceTom said:


> Scarface tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris ford


----------



## treefork

View attachment 46005
View attachment 46006


Valentine De Niro


----------



## LVO

Treefork, you beat me to it!


----------



## LVO

Well, here we go!

I really hope I don't look like this all the time. :wacko: Darn high res camera phone!









I'm the poster boy as to why we use avatars!!


----------



## B.P.R

Currently editing...


----------



## B.P.R

He loves being out in the field with me... shooting catapults... ferreting.. walking the dogs... anything... just being outdoors and hes happy...

Im VERY proud of him 









































































P.S...

APOLOGIES FOR THE PICTURE OVERLOAD....

I JUST LOVE TO SHOW HIM OFF  ....


----------



## f00by

Here's me....










Noogienoogienoogie


----------



## treefork

View attachment 46181
View attachment 46182


B.P.R. and son Dr. Evil and Minnie Me


----------



## studer1972




----------



## Sunchierefram

studer1972 said:


>


Lol, you're doing the same thing that you're doing in your profile picture.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Studer I can see you just walking around going YEAH!!! I can see you do it a lot. Lol that's too funny. YEAH!!!


----------



## flipgun

At least you are not wearing Crocs.


----------



## Jaximus

Me and the cheesy post-flight grin I always get.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well I guess I'll show my ungly mug too, for the lucky ones who haven't yet seen it lol..
I wonder who my doppleganger will be? Lol @ Treefork you funny bugga


----------



## bullseyeben!

And one with my lad, helping Dad tie some bands..


----------



## treefork

View attachment 47822
View attachment 47823


Studor1972 Alan from the movie " HANGOVER"

Look same pose with the thumb ! lol :rofl:


----------



## treefork

. .


----------



## treefork

View attachment 47864
View attachment 47866


Bullseyeben Colin Farell


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

treefork said:


> post-2106-0-35679100-1387353670_thumb (1).png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (49).jpg
> 
> Bullseyeben Colin Farell


I was thinking he kinda looks like Mr.Big from Sex and the City


----------



## Imperial

kinda eerie, bullseye and abg have a bit of resemblance. at a quick first glace. must be in the eye brows.


----------



## treefork

Good one imp. Wait a minute. They're both Aussies. Maybe they are one in the same. lol


----------



## Pawpawsailor

How did I miss out on this thread? What a bunch! So here's my mug shot...


----------



## treefork

View attachment 48196
View attachment 48197


Pawpawsailer Neil McDonough from "Walking Tall "


----------



## treefork

View attachment 48199
View attachment 48201


LVO Cain Valasquez "UFC Champ."


----------



## Johnbaz

Hi

These are about the most recent pics I have (I'm not very photogenic  )










The daft 'Tashe has gone now!!

Some of the lads at work!

L to R..

Me, Jimmy upfront, Jabba, The Padre and Coddo..










And me doing what I do to buy me toys!! :neener:










John :wave:


----------



## treefork

View attachment 48314
View attachment 48315


Johnbaz Al Pacino


----------



## NightKnight

Here are a few of me.


----------



## Mister Magpie

You're RIGHT! We do hide behind our avatars...here is what I really look like:









and a family portrait:


----------



## treefork

View attachment 48386
View attachment 48387


Mister Magpie Tweety Bird


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Well, I at least do not hide.

Although with a face like mine, maybe I should.

Cheers Allan


----------



## treefork

View attachment 48388
View attachment 48389


NightKnight Dana White " UFC President "


----------



## Mister Magpie

treefork said:


> post-7228-0-52208300-1388102717 (1).jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download (1).jpg
> 
> Mister Magpie Tweety Bird


I knew Treefork would recognize the resemblance.


----------



## TSM

And here's me...


----------



## Winnie

Since I'm certain the whole SS world is wondering what I look like I thought I'd let you see what you're missing. I'm the old fat guy on the right.


----------



## Johnbaz

Hi all

I found a more recent one of me!!

Not a pretty sight i'm afraid :neener:










John :wave:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Here are a few shots of me and my boy practising our shooting form 









Gideon is using the Pygmy Marmoset Metro sent us, it is perfect for his tiny hands 









This is a picture I took for GrayWolf to prove I had slingshots in every pocket all the time


----------



## Winnie

Perfect form.


----------



## GrayWolf

:iagree:


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello


Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Myself and my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480722_10151127420541064_1096584429_n.jpg


Got me something like this some time ago


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Oh man!! And wearing that baby like a champ! 

Hello

Got me something like this some time ago 









Mr. Moniker and I carried both our babies in the very same style of wrap 

View attachment 54355


He is not grumpy, he is trying to mimic out daughter;s facial expression 

They grow up fast!:









Man, now you got me started on the baby pictures


----------



## Emitto

Here is an updated pic of me. Hopefully my beard status has changed to wise!
Cheers!
Emitto.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Emitto said:


> Here is an updated pic of me. Hopefully my beard status has changed to wise!
> Cheers!
> Emitto.


Let us consult our handy beard chart:
















You have definitely levelled up my friend 

Current Beard Status: Wise.


----------



## Emitto

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an updated pic of me. Hopefully my beard status has changed to wise!
> Cheers!
> Emitto.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us consult our handy beard chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have definitely levelled up my friend
> 
> Current Beard Status: Wise.
Click to expand...

Awesome! Much appreciated Mrs. Clever Moniker.

Cheers!


----------



## TSM

Emitto said:


> Here is an updated pic of me. Hopefully my beard status has changed to wise!
> Cheers!
> Emitto.


very respectable, sir. Well done.


----------



## treefork

I'm drawing a blank on coming up with Doppelgangers for the new pics. Come on guys. Help me out!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

treefork said:


> I'm drawing a blank on coming up with Doppelgangers for the new pics. Come on guys. Help me out!


Mr. Moniker looks Just like the 9th Doctor from Doctor Who Christopher Ecclestein..sp


----------



## treefork

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on coming up with Doppelgangers for the new pics. Come on guys. Help me out!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Moniker looks Just like the 9th Doctor from Doctor Who Christopher Ecclestein..sp
Click to expand...


View attachment 54378
View attachment 54379
View attachment 54386


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> I'm drawing a blank on coming up with Doppelgangers for the new pics. Come on guys. Help me out!


porcelanowy could be a younger Viggo Mortensen.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

GrayWolf said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on coming up with Doppelgangers for the new pics. Come on guys. Help me out!
> 
> 
> 
> porcelanowy could be a younger Viggo Mortensen.
Click to expand...











or this guy.


----------



## treefork

GrayWolf said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on coming up with Doppelgangers for the new pics. Come on guys. Help me out!
> 
> 
> 
> porcelanowy could be a younger Viggo Mortensen.
Click to expand...


View attachment 54380
View attachment 54381


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Here is one of samee and I this winter.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 54383
View attachment 54384
View attachment 54385


S.S.slinger Eddie Cibrian "Marley"


----------



## Whitewolf

How do ya do this????

Dennis


----------



## TSM

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on coming up with Doppelgangers for the new pics. Come on guys. Help me out!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Moniker looks Just like the 9th Doctor from Doctor Who Christopher Ecclestein..sp
Click to expand...

FANTASTIC!


----------



## Whitewolf

Figured it out....

\

Dennis


----------



## treefork

View attachment 55014
View attachment 55015


Whitewolf John Goodman " Big Lewbowski"


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

treefork said:


> post-10966-0-75578000-1395960542_thumb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (54).jpg
> 
> Whitewolf John Goodman " Big Lewbowski"


YES! You have a gift sir!


----------



## Whitewolf

that's a good one treefork......

Dennis


----------



## Whitewolf

So nobody else is gonna post????

Dennis


----------



## NaturalFork

This is me and my youngest son.










And here is a "better" one so you can match a celeb.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 55390
View attachment 55391


Naturalfork Zach Galifianakis " Hangover 2 "


----------



## Imperial

well i've been told i resemble one or both or a combination of both of these characters, but in a mexican way :rofl: use a little bit of your imagination .


----------



## hautamak

Nice thread you have here : p

here's my shot


----------



## treefork

Imperial said:


> well i've been told i resemble one or both or a combination of both of these characters, but in a mexican way :rofl: use a little bit of your imagination .


You mean like this?

View attachment 55433


Frito Bandito


----------



## treefork

View attachment 55438
Feddie Highmore

hautimak


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif IMG_20140331_232556_zpseb2f5df9.jpg{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif images (56).jpg
> 
> Naturalfork Zach Galifianakis " Hangover 2 "


Beard twins!


----------



## treefork

This was a good thread . Let's see some more pictures !


----------



## SteelBallViking

This is me a face to a name.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 76594
View attachment 76595


RatGod13 John Candy


----------



## SteelBallViking

I can't even take offense, that was a good comparison.


----------



## tyrone8511

Cool Thread









My Beautiful wife and I

My 2 sons

























Looking forward to treeforks reply

Tyrone


----------



## treefork

View attachment 77257


Beautiful wife and Tyrone

View attachment 77258
View attachment 77259


Kate Gossolin Matt Serra ( UFC Champ )


----------



## tyrone8511

Wow treefork, you really have a skill for this, I think my wife is going to enjoy this.

Tyrone


----------



## ChapmanHands

And here is mine. Lets see what you Got TF! Lol


----------



## treefork

View attachment 77901
View attachment 77902


ChapmanHands Ed Herman ( UFC fighter )


----------



## e~shot




----------



## e~shot




----------



## Nobodo




----------



## zippo

I would have posted a pic but i don't want my face/real name to be anywhere since i have posted some info about my military service that i shouldn't have..


----------

